# hackintosh vieux pc



## tahea (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de faire un hackintosh avec un pentium 4 et un disque dur IDE?
le pc est monté avec du materiel de recup, j'y ai deja installer des version de linux et windows.
les versions de linux tournaient normal et les versions de windows... ben comme un windows


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2014)

tahea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de faire un hackintosh avec un pentium 4 et un disque dur IDE?
> le pc est monté avec du materiel de recup, j'y ai deja installer des version de linux et windows.
> les versions de linux tournaient normal et les versions de windows... ben comme un windows



Va donc faire un tour ici pour savoir ce qu'il faudrait en matériel... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh

Et avec ton matériel de récup, les carottes sont cuites.


----------

